# 2016 NBA Playoffs: [4] Toronto Raptors Vs [3] Indiana Pacers



## Porn Player

Will update when we know the official schedule. Let's go!


----------



## seifer0406

Fuck Indiana


----------



## ozzzymandius

Thanks "Masai" now we're officially in trouble!! Hahahaa

Naw... For once confidence in this one is as high as it should be. I'm still stunned at just how deep we are. With PatPat and Ross finding their groove at just the right time, Joseph, Biyombo, Carroll and even Wright & Thompson.... it's unbelievable!! That's a whole other starting line almost (I'm considering Powell as a starter). We've never been this strong on paper or on court. 
First round matchup is excellent for us to get our juices going too. I'm seeing Raps in 5 or 6 tops.


----------



## Drizzy

Only wish Paul Pierce was still on the other side so the Raps could get him back. Go Raps!!


----------



## scdn

I'm hoping for a sweep.


----------



## ozzzymandius

Well not the opening I would have wanted but still a good lesson learned. 
Gotta bring your A game, make your shots and don't count on the refs to bail you out. 

Glad is was taught earlier rather than later .... that said, lots of easy things we can fix and Pacers still don't have enough depth or ability to take us four games out of seven.


----------



## AllRim

ozzzymandius said:


> Well not the opening I would have wanted but still a good lesson learned.
> Gotta bring your A game, make your shots and don't count on the refs to bail you out.
> 
> Glad is was taught earlier rather than later .... that said, lots of easy things we can fix and Pacers still don't have enough depth or ability to take us four games out of seven.


Man until DD and Lowry prove they can play playoff ball this team is destined to lose every 1st round series no matter who they play.

The whistle is different in the playoffs and it seems DD and to a lesser extent Lowry can't adjust


----------



## Porn Player

7 straight Playoff losses. 

That's inexcusable. Carroll wanted and should have seen more time on PG, that needs to happen tonight. 

If this cycle continues, the fans will turn on DD and Lowry.


----------



## ozzzymandius

Yeah I'm expecting Carroll to get the start as Demar can't contain George. 

Funny thing is the refs were originally favoring the Raps when the game started but went to the Pacers as the momentum turned. They'll have to fight doubly hard to get it back tonight. 

And oh yeah.... If DD and KLow end up losing this series I'd expect one of them to get traded. Can't have two leaders choke like this.


----------



## ATLien

Raptor fans, what have you thought of Carroll's first season on the team?


----------



## ozzzymandius

I haven't seen enough of him yet. The first part of the season everyone was rusty and the defense was still shaky. And just when we started to gel he got injured, had surgery and was out for 3 straight months. The last game was only his fourth outing since Jan. 
He'll make his true mark here in this series. I can say I love jump shot though! Great mechanics and I can tell he has a lot of ability and smarts we haven't seen yet.


----------



## ozzzymandius

Simple game, with simple principles being executed!!! 
Well done fellas !!


----------



## Porn Player

Jonas was great on the court and I really liked his post game comments too. 

Cory Joseph showing he knows Playoff basketball and helping this team execute down the stretch, that was invaluable. 

Demar continues to struggle.

This win is exactly what was needed and we should go on to take this series, because outside of PG, this Indiana team doesn't have a whole lot of great basketball players.


----------



## Porn Player

Wears 17 and is averaging 17 & 17. Not a bad start to the Playoffs for our young big man.


----------



## ozzzymandius

Finally Casey and the team finally learning to run plays for JV and use him more effectively in the post. We've been saying they needed to do that for years and it's about flipping time !!!


----------



## Porn Player

DeMarre stepping up into the role we brought him in for, great game from him. 

Last night was the most complete Raptor performance that I've seen the Playoffs over the past 3 seasons. 

Lowry, DeMar and JV all doing exactly what was required. Joseph and Carroll stepping up as the additional intensity, defense and offensive firepower we clearly missed these past few years. 

I can't see us relinquishing this lead now.


----------



## Drizzy

The Raptors from Games 2 and 3 have been worlds apart from the team we saw in game 1. That was extremely refreshing to watch, as there were quite a few spots where they could have given up the lead.


Game 4 will be huge as always, I expect PG to be extremely aggressive after losing his cool tonight.


----------



## Porn Player

I have a Stag party to attend on Saturday. Awful timing!


----------



## AllRim




----------



## seifer0406

This Pacers team just don't have much talent. I would be surprised if we lose another game this series. As long as Carroll is healthy he can keep George in check and the rest of the Pacers roster is more or less garbage with the exception of Turner.


----------



## Porn Player

> Paul George had pointed words for (presumably) his frontcourt, saying the following: “We’re treating this like it’s a regular-season game. We’re failing to be the physical team. There’s one guy who’s doing it and doing it at an amazing job, and that’s Valanciunas. We need to match his physicality, and we’re not doing that.”


Love this. Big Val showing up.


----------



## RollWithEm

This is definitely Val's big national coming out party. I don't want to get ahead of myself, but I can't wait to see him up against Whiteside in the next round.


----------



## AllRim

JV is benefiting from a weak interior on the Pacers. I really hope, but doubt he will continue this against someone like Whiteside. 

But he has a very long promising career ahead. I sometimes forget, but JV is only 23, so that's exciting


----------



## ozzzymandius

Brutal .... just brutally ridiculous. Whole point to learning things in Game 1 is to not repeat them in Game 4 .... DeRozan should have been benched the whole fourth quarter.


----------



## c_dog

Yawn. Just another underachieving season. Someone wake me up when the raptors get out of the first round.


----------



## Porn Player

Anybody plan on being around to discuss the game?


----------



## Drizzy

I hope you folks do discuss, I'm stuck at work for the time being.


----------



## Porn Player

JV has turned up with cement blocks for hands, what the actual fuck?

Lowry invisible. DeMar is the only guy that has shown up so far, hit a shot, been aggressive and got himself to the line. 

Pacers look comfortable, it's the George and Turner show so far.


----------



## Porn Player

Down by 4. Clawing it back, nearly the end of the 1st Q. 

The team is finally starting to put it together, PP hit a 3, DMC got involved but then missed a wide open bucket and Lowry just hit a couple FTs.


----------



## Porn Player

Wow. Just like that 15-2 run and we're down 35-18. 

No transition D. The Pacers are moving the ball well, but we're not even close to them right now. Holy shit.


----------



## Porn Player

35-20 to end the 1st.


----------



## Porn Player

DD with 6 straight, finished off with the big dunk. Boy, did we need that.


----------



## Porn Player

Paul George is just killing us. He has 19 already. Fuck you.


----------



## Porn Player

Paul George has killed us tonight. Dude is such a superstar.


----------



## Porn Player

This looks pretty much over. Lack of offense and no chance of stopping George.


----------



## Porn Player

HOLY SHIT. POWELLLLLLL.

We've tied it up, 92-92, six minutes left.


----------



## Porn Player

DeRozan and Joseph with back to back 3's. 

I can't believe we're in with a shot of stealing this.


----------



## ozzzymandius

Total Steal of a game!! I can't flipping believe it. We held them to 9 points for the whole 4th quarter and stole this game!! OMFG .... Wow! I'm stunned... This one will go down in history for ever. Glad I'm not a Pacer fan cause I'd be shitting a brick right now!!??!!


----------



## Porn Player

^ Honestly, I'm still astonished that we have walked away with the W. 

I very nearly turned off my computer to begin the 4th, then the show started and boy was I glad I didn't. 

That DeRozan 3. That Powell dunk. That Lowry charge. 

One game away.


----------



## Drizzy

So refreshing to see the team step up like that, I had to watch it again. End this bad streak and finish the job.


----------



## AllRim

EW


----------



## ozzzymandius

^ Yeah .... Exactly!! 
Funny thing is after 6 games and 24 quarters the series is tied at 3 games a piece ... But in reality the Raps were only dominant in 9 of those quarters. In the rest they were either breaking even or getting their asses kicked. That doesn't bode well for us in game 7 I'm afraid. 
Now the bigger problem is, (and it hurts like hell to admit it) even if we do win game 7 every single team out there knows exactly how to shut us down... Lowry is injured and can't do it on his own, shut down Derozan and only under absolutely perfect circumstances will the rest of the team be able to beat you. Do it consistently yourself and you'll walk over the Raptors to the next round&#55357;&#56880;&#55357;&#56866; &#55357;&#56866;


----------



## c_dog

Time to blow this team up. How many more first round exits is it going to take?


----------



## Drizzy

ozzzymandius said:


> Now the bigger problem is, (and it hurts like hell to admit it) even if we do win game 7 every single team out there knows exactly how to shut us down.


As true as this may be, I simply don't care. As sad as this is to say about a number 2 seed, I just want the Raptors to win a damn series. The rest can be dealt with later. Just don't lose again in the first round as a top seed.


----------



## ozzzymandius

Drizzy said:


> I just want the Raptors to win a damn series. The rest can be dealt with later. Just don't lose again in the first round as a top seed.


I hear you on that one!! We'll know who we face next by this afternoon before we tip off. So who knows, maybe we learn something extra from this series, maybe the next team won't be able to shut us down so effectively, maybe Lowry's elbow gets better..... 

Fingers still crossed !!!


----------



## AllRim

ozzzymandius said:


> ^ Yeah .... Exactly!!
> Funny thing is after 6 games and 24 quarters the series is tied at 3 games a piece ... But in reality the Raps were only dominant in 9 of those quarters. In the rest they were either breaking even or getting their asses kicked. That doesn't bode well for us in game 7 I'm afraid.
> Now the bigger problem is, (and it hurts like hell to admit it) even if we do win game 7 every single team out there knows exactly how to shut us down... Lowry is injured and can't do it on his own, shut down Derozan and only under absolutely perfect circumstances will the rest of the team be able to beat you. Do it consistently yourself and you'll walk over the Raptors to the next round���� ��


It just goes to show that DD isn't nearly worth a max contract.....

Paul George is showing us what a Max player truly is, and what they are capable of. He is a threat all over the court and on D, while DD can be contained in the playoffs and we have to hide him on the defensive end. Hopefully a sign and trade can be done.


----------



## JT

Toronto up by a few, but on certain possessions it seems like they forget how to play basketball.


----------



## ozzzymandius

Raps still up by 4 closing out the 2nd quarter. 
Good ball movement, good defense too ... so far :-/
Just gotta keep it up


----------



## ozzzymandius

Up 6 at the half ....


----------



## speedythief

Toronto's fourth quarter was baffling but we got there in the end.

Bring on the Heat!


----------



## speedythief

ATLien said:


> Raptor fans, what have you thought of Carroll's first season on the team?


We have yet to see his final form.


----------



## seifer0406

I think the fact that we won't be starting Scola in the Heat series will make us a lot better out the gate. Carroll is also improving with every game and he will be crucial in stopping Joe Johnson(who always kills us). I would like to see more of Powell as he might be our best defender for Wade.


----------



## c_dog

I'm impressed. Didn't think this team had it in them but they finally closed the series. Pacers is not an easy out as they have PG and turner, two of the most valuable players in this series. When Turner matures a bit more he's going to be quite the formidable force.


----------



## seifer0406

c_dog said:


> I'm impressed. Didn't think this team had it in them but they finally closed the series. Pacers is not an easy out as they have PG and turner, two of the most valuable players in this series. When Turner matures a bit more he's going to be quite the formidable force.


Turner was incredible. Every time the Pacers run the pick and pop with him he's money from 18-20 feet. It's a matter of time before he can shoot 3s and he'll likely shoot it at a good percentage (he has great shooting form).


----------



## seifer0406

This is going to be a fun one. We have fans that stand outside the arena cheering for the team. The only time Heat fans are standing outside cheering is when their team mounts an unexpected comeback after most of their fans have left the arena.


----------



## Porn Player

I'll be putting up a thread later today, in time for the first game. 

'Where's that fucking monkey at?' Masai


----------

